# Next Bike



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I got to have one!

Cannondale Slate road (off-road) bike officially unveiled | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd pass. It's missing half the front fork. Obviously defective.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

It fills the niche of the hardtail xc race bike from 1999... Small travel and quick steering.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

$3 grand for an aluminum frame with 105? I'll pass.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Hmmm. A glorified hybrid without being called a hybrid. I have nothing against hybrids as I have an older Cannondale that I still use for combination road/off road rides.

But what can this one do that the current Quick CX1 can't do for less than half the price? Better fork travel too:

Quick CX 1 - QUICK CX - FITNESS - FITNESS & URBAN - BIKES - 2015


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Lombard said:


> Hmmm. A glorified hybrid without being called a hybrid. I have nothing against hybrids as I have an older Cannondale that I still use for combination road/off road rides.
> 
> But what can this one do that the current Quick CX1 can't do for less than half the price? Better fork travel too:
> 
> Quick CX 1 - QUICK CX - FITNESS - FITNESS & URBAN - BIKES - 2015


For one, the geometry of a Quick CX 1 makes it kind of a slow pig, fine for bike paths and commuting but the ride is a bit sluggish and boring. The Slate has a much quicker, faster geometry that makes it much more aggressive and fun to ride, easier to throw into corners or over bumps and jumps, bunny-hop, tackle obstacles and just ride with a big smile like when we were kids! That's the point of the smaller 650b wheels, it allows for super short chainstays and a much shorter wheelbase while having meaty tires.

Also, that Lefty is lighter than the Headshok by a huge amount, much better action too, damping is years ahead and it's optimized for a more road-like feel without sag.

I also expect the Slate to be quite lighter too.

It's definitely not for everyone but it's almost the complete opposite of a hybrid as far as riding is concerned.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Dan Gerous said:


> For one, the geometry of a Quick CX 1 makes it kind of a slow pig, fine for bike paths and commuting but the ride is a bit sluggish and boring. The Slate has a much quicker, faster geometry that makes it much more aggressive and fun to ride, easier to throw into corners or over bumps and jumps, bunny-hop, tackle obstacles and just ride with a big smile like when we were kids! That's the point of the smaller 650b wheels, it allows for super short chainstays and a much shorter wheelbase while having meaty tires.
> 
> Also, that Lefty is lighter than the Headshok by a huge amount, much better action too, damping is years ahead and it's optimized for a more road-like feel without sag.
> 
> ...


I will say that the Slate does have the advantage of smaller wheels for tighter turning. That's one reason I've never been a fan of 29er mountain bikes. If I'm in the woods, I want that shorter turning radius.

The Headshok is the predicessor to the Lefty, but still a great suspension.

Do you think the Slate is $2,600 better? Lighter? It's still alloy, not carbon.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Opus51569 said:


> I'd pass. It's missing half the front fork. Obviously defective.


hehe, I'm sure if you ask nicely they will send you the other half


----------



## kma (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi,

I just bought one. It came with 1.5" (38c) tires. Since they advertise the bike as being built around650b x 42c tires, I installed 42c tires and initially I had only 1mm clearance between the tire and front derailleur when it was in the large chainring. I measured the Panaracer 42c slicks and they were true 42c tires. But all tires stretch a bit. When I rolled the bike out to ride the next morning the 42c tire was rubbing slightly on the derailleur pinch bolt. I'm glad I wasn't riding the bike at the time as it could have locked up the rear wheel or blown the tire. I have an email into the retail shop I bought it from and Cannondale to see what they say. More info to come.


----------



## kma (Mar 1, 2005)

kma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought one. It came with 1.5" (38c) tires. Since they advertise the bike as being built around650b x 42c tires, I installed 42c tires and initially I had only 1mm clearance between the tire and front derailleur when it was in the large chainring. I measured the Panaracer 42c slicks and they were true 42c tires. But all tires stretch a bit. When I rolled the bike out to ride the next morning the 42c tire was rubbing slightly on the derailleur pinch bolt. I'm glad I wasn't riding the bike at the time as it could have locked up the rear wheel or blown the tire. I have an email into the retail shop I bought it from and Cannondale to see what they say. More info to come.


Cannondale and the shop came up with a fix: Shimano CX-70 front derailleur.


----------

